

Google settles copyright lawsuits with publishers, authors - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/28/Google_settles_copyright_lawsuits_with_publishers_authors_1.html

======
thras
This is really, really, important.

Imagine, 2-3 years from now, when you have access to just about any book ever
written through your web browser. If it's out of print, you get it right away
for free. If it's being sold somewhere, you pay some sort of fee, and have it
immediately.

This is what Google's settlement makes possible.

